# Too bad this isn't ATP's size.



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

And just as well it isn't mine.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320093050635&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*That*



toomanybikes said:


> And just as well it isn't mine.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320093050635&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:CA:1



looks just like mine, although mine is a Strada, not a Corsa...same Faema colors though.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2007)

physasst said:


> looks just like mine, although mine is a Strada, not a Corsa...same Faema colors though.....



Funny, occurred to me about an hour ago that it is probably your size.

You should buy it, you'd have twins separated at birth.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

If that frame were my size, I would Buy it Now. My favorite color scheme of classic Merckx.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*nah it's a Corsa*

and I only want MXLs

BTw I'm going to paint my 84 Corsa in that livery so I already have that color covered.

61's my size, could maybe fit on some 60s

62's are too big

thx fer thinkin of me


----------

